# Do any of you guys wear motocross helmets for downhill?



## John67 (Aug 9, 2017)

I was looking at a $160 full face helmet with MIPS for downhill, but at that price should I might as well get motocross helmet? Thing is the cheapest motocross helmet with MIPS costs like $220.

The $160 is a bit over my budget, but whichever is safer.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

DH helmet will be safer at mtb speeds, simply because they are lighter, but they still have enough protection for the impacts we see in our sport. An MX helmet will increase the risk of neck injuries because of the higher weight. They are also designed for different impact scenarios.

MX helmet makes sense if you ride Rampage or Fest series.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

My husband currently does, only because it was the only thing that fit him (he has a 2xl rampage comp on order now). I have a DH rampage carbon (small). For me it's worth it to have the lighter helmets (MTB vs Moto) because it's too hard on my neck. I can imagine they're not ideal on impact for mtb either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I would bet motocross helmets won't provide the best protection for mountain biking. A helmet is designed to absorb force and energy over a specific range of impact velocity anticipated for the activity. Motocross impact velocities are generally higher than MTB velocities, and the helmet is much heavier and sturdier as a result, so that it can absorb more energy at these higher impact speeds. As a consequence, it probably won't absorb as much energy at MTB impact velocities.

As an exaggerated analogy of this, compare the crumple zone on a car to crushing an aluminum can under your foot. 

The car has a much longer, more sturdy crumple zone such will absorb high speed impact better, but absorb nothing when subjected to the force necessary to crush an aluminum can. 

An aluminum can, on the other hand, would provide almost no protection against a car crash impact.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

I use the Kali Shiva helmet....it's a DOT certified helmet for both MX and mountain biking, but lighter than nearly all of the mountain bike helmets on the market


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a TLD D3. I bought it on sale from Chain Reaction. You can find older models at good prices (but TLD is pricey). I like the helmet because it's light weight


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

been riding a Oneil 700 series the last 10 years....i liked the extra padding ...FYI the Giro Remedy feels like a kids toy......I just bought the Fox Rampage Helmet Comp....I feels very sturdy like My moto helmet...but it is way lighter


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I rode an MX as my first helmet for freeriding, back around 12 years ago. Needlessly heavy and hot for MTB, in my opinion.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

This question comes up a lot.

Tons of crashes on a dirt bike happen at low speed...and *100%* of them wear MX helmet. My average speed at a downhill resort isn't much if any lower than my dirt bike trail riding speed. I regularly hit 20-40 jumps on my DH bike and hit 30-40 mph on sections of trail. If I crash under those conditions I sure as fxck don't want to be wearing some flimsy POS MTB helmet.

I always laugh at people who talk about "MTB speeds". I don't think I have a single ride on my *XC HARDTAIL* that I don't hit at least 20mph. On my DH bike I *never* have a ride where I don't hit at least 30mph. If you're not hitting 30-40mph and 20+ foot jumps on your DH bike on a regular basis then you should sell it and buy a trail bike (seriously, it's much more optimal).

I'm someone who's super paranoid about head injuries and concussions. I literally buy DOT MX helmets in bulk and replace them on a regular basis (I seriously I have 4-5 brand new DOT helmets in my garage at any given time).

No one who knows anything about helmets and head injuries wears MTB helmets for real DH riding in my experience. You can get very light and breathable MX helmets for reasonable prices, I'd suggest Suomy.

Is an "MTB specific" FF helmet marginally better than an MX helmet at a 0-5mph crash? Probably. Is an MX helmet better at anything above 20mph? 100% yes. I'm much more worried about the latter.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a good point


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

Kali Shiva DOT.... No more blacking out. Love you Brad.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The helmet companies have certain (outdated) rules that need to be met. They're practically useless when it comes to riding. Snell, ASTM and ANSI are the 3 regularly used standards. I think one test is dropping a 5lb metal point on the helmet and it not cracking. Another is a 50mph BB hitting it and not cracking. But what does that have to do with riding and stopping head injuries? 

The industry wants to change this in the US, but the government is involved. So it's a waste of time cause it takes votes to change something as critical as "public saftey". Luckily, the companies are moving forward with this on their own. 

Bicycle helmet companies are focused on new stuff like MIPS and different types of foam that compresses at different rates during impact. Instead of clinical testing like I mentioned above, they're focusing on how riders need the helmets to work. Side impacts, sudden stop impacts, multiple impacts during the same incident, etc... 

The motor/moto divisions of helmet companies are doing the same thing. 

There's an article out there from a couple of years ago that discussed what I'm saying above. 

I'm not throwing an MX fork on my DH bike cause I'm as fast on one as the other. So why do it with helmets? Do some research. Call the companies and discuss it with them, go online and read up. Don't be sold on a helmet by its name. I know guys who spent $400+ on helmets cause of their graphics and when they crashed and broke the visor, they were more concerned about the cost than the fact that they were OK. 

Hope this helps if you're still alive. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently spent the day dirtbiking (my first time) and I brought along my DH helmet (TLD). I was told by the instructor that I could not wear it because it was not DOT so I had to swap it for approved gear. The moto helmet was a little heavier, had more coverage and probably thicker foam. I suppose you could wear a motocross helmet for dh not vice versa.

















I had a blast BTW


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I used to wear a moto helmet for DH but over the years courses and trails have changed/gotten slower and more technical vs. all-out speed. I used to hit 50 mph on my DH bike at least once a day at the resort and in one or two races, but now it's quite rare to get that kind of speed.

To play the devil's advocate regarding some of the comments mentioned earlier; DH is not at all comparable to the energy potential in moto and especially off-road dirt bike riding/racing. 30-40 mph on a dirt bike happens ALL DAY LONG. Yeah, some crashes happen at lower speed but average speeds are MUCH higher than the average speed at Whistler and other bike parks.

30+ years riding dirt bikes here; I did the better part of the Baja 1000 course some years ago on a Honda CRF 450 and trust me, we RARELY got _down_ to 40 mph. 50-80 mph happened quite often throughout each day. Nothing like a day at a bike park. For what I do now, I feel like a good TLD offers plenty of protection and perhaps better protection for the 20-30 mph I reach on average. I really do think that moto helmets are overbuilt for most DH riders.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Is an "MTB specific" FF helmet marginally better than an MX helmet at a 0-5mph crash? Probably. Is an MX helmet better at anything above 20mph? 100% yes. I'm much more worried about the latter.


i agree with you.
i've used a mx helmet in the past when i started DH, there was not many choice for helmet back then (late 90's), the venting was the issue, otherwise i got use to the weight quite fast.

i'm now riding road motorcycles also... everytime i use my DH helmet(going dh not motorcycling) i feel like i have a cheap toy over my melon.

i use a dh helmet at the moment but the next one might end up being a MX helmet, depends on the deal i will get, but venting will be in check when i choose.


----------



## Randy Marsh (Jan 6, 2018)

Years ago when I raced DH I wore my MX helmet because I felt it was made to higher standards and offered better protection than the bicycle full face helmets they offered at the time.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

You can use a moto helmet but they are a bit heavier. I got neck issues so I try to stay on the lighter side.


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

I've got a big noggin- 65CM. There isn't a MTB full face made that fits me.

I had to get a 3XL HJC CL-X7. It looks kind of weird at the bike park and it doesn't vent well unless you have quite a bit of speed but it works.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

I wear my 6d mx helmet for mx and dh. Dh speeds are just as high as mx speeds and higher than enduro (dirt bike enduro). All close enough that I think the mx lid offers good protection. I also find that I tend to slap the ground harder in mtbs than mx for some reason. I actually broke a Moto lid on a dual slalom course years ago and got a concussion. Landed on my head after over jumping a big triple. Glad I had the mx helmet on!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

scaryfast said:


> You can use a moto helmet but they are a bit heavier. I got neck issues so I try to stay on the lighter side.


Get a Suomy jump MX. Reasonably priced and CRAZY light for an MX helmet. I use it on my pedal bike days.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

My Kabuto mountain bike helmet is SNELL. Greg Minaarr rides them.

* BICYCLE ITEMS | KABUTO WORLD WIDE PREVIEW


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

BikePilot1 said:


> I wear my 6d mx helmet for mx and dh. Dh speeds are just as high as mx speeds and higher than enduro (dirt bike enduro). All close enough that I think the mx lid offers good protection. I also find that I tend to slap the ground harder in mtbs than mx for some reason. I actually broke a Moto lid on a dual slalom course years ago and got a concussion. Landed on my head after over jumping a big triple. Glad I had the mx helmet on!


How do you like that 6d mx? I've been eyeing those, the BMXers that have been riding a long time at the local jumps say to get a dot MX helmet, and seeing how much more padding they have they sure look safer.


----------

